# boardwalk



## Barbara S.

How do you say "boardwalk" as in the slatted wood beach prominades?


----------



## weird

Hola,   

No estoy segura si te refieres a:

jetty:  nombre embarcadero, malecón 
-- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe

¡bienvenid@!


----------



## funnydeal

boardwalk ['bɔ:dwɔ:k] nombre paseo marítimo

-- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe



boardwalk Am paseo marítimo entablado 

(from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)

© Cambridge University Press 2004. 

To be honest I would never use "paseo marítimo (entablado)", although it is not the same I would use "muelle" or malecón as weird suggested


----------



## jmx

I've seen boardwalks only in american films. I don't know the spanish word for it, and I suspect such word could simply not exist, because the exact thing it refers to doesn't exist either in Spain. Neither "embarcadero" nor "malecón" are the same, and a "paseo marítimo" is definitely not made of boards.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Barbara S. said:
			
		

> How do you say "boardwalk" as in the slatted wood beach prominades?



¡Hola, Bárbara!
My Larousse says: "paseo construido con tablas a lo largo de una playa".
I agree with JMartins: I don't think there is a specific word for it, and you should explain it.  
Cheers!
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

Mi gente... "boardwalk" se dice de la misma forma que aparece en el juego de Monopolio: *paseo tablado*.
Al menos por esta esquina dle Atlántico... 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## jniec

And "boardwalk" to someone who grew up in New Jersey requires, amusement park, rides, cotton candy, arcades.  An active boardwalk is a street festival.

If a boardwalk didn't have these, even though it's constructed of wood planks, it's not a boardwalk to me.

And then there's the whole "under the boardwalk"   discussion point, which I won't go into.


----------



## Barbara S.

Thanks. You all have been very helpful. My final translation was "malecón de madera". Does that sound right to you?


----------



## cristóbal

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Mi gente... "boardwalk" se dice de la misma forma que aparece en el juego de Monopolio: *paseo tablado*.
> Al menos por esta esquina dle Atlántico...
> 
> Saludos,
> LN




Pues en este lado del charco los inmuebles de Monopoly se han reemplazado por lugares madrileños.  Creo que Park Place y Boardwalk son "Paseo del Prado" y "Paseo de la Castellana".


----------



## belén

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Pues en este lado del charco los inmuebles de Monopoly se han reemplazado por lugares madrileños.  Creo que Park Place y Boardwalk son "Paseo del Prado" y "Paseo de la Castellana".



Y también está la versión de Barcelona y la de Bilbao creo  

Tiene más sentido que jugar con calles extranjeras ya que es difícil tener referencias de si el barrio es más o menos lujoso.

Según el periódico El Mundo:

"el juego ha sido traducido a una treintena de lenguas y adaptado a las características de 80 países."


----------



## cristóbal

belen said:
			
		

> Y también está la versión de Barcelona y la de Bilbao creo
> 
> Tiene más sentido que jugar con calles extranjeras ya que es difícil tener referencias de si el barrio es más o menos lujoso.
> 
> Según el periódico El Mundo:
> 
> "el juego ha sido traducido a una treintena de lenguas y adaptado a las características de 80 países."




Pues, muy bien... Oye, Belén, te cuento que vi unos patos en el Alcázar de Sevilla durante Semana Santa, y ya que no tenían miedo de nosotros, se acercaron mucho!


----------



## Pen-dragon

funnydeal said:


> boardwalk Am paseo marítimo entablado


Also:

Paseo marítimo entarimado 

Here the famous boardwalk in Atlantic City:

http://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb-media/81/60581-004-E370D88B.jpg


----------



## borgonyon

¿No sería un *entarimado* de playa?


----------



## turi

Esto es lo que dice el diccionario de Encarta:

*boardwalk:  *paseo marítimo con tablas



Saludos, t.


----------



## Pen-dragon

turissa said:


> Esto es lo que dice el diccionario de Encarta:
> 
> *boardwalk: *paseo marítimo con tablas


Habrá muchas maneras de decirlo, pero me parece que así como sugiere Turissa se definiría en castellano (de España) al paseo del Maremagnum en el puerto de Barcelona, por ejemplo:

http://www.bcnem.com/Maremagnum.jpg


----------



## aztlaniano

Barbara S. said:


> Thanks. You all have been very helpful. My final translation was "malecón de madera". Does that sound right to you?


Para sembrar aún más confusión, comentaré que el "boardwalk" de Venice, California, que seguramente habrás visto en la tele, con la gente patinando en bañador, es de hormigón, no madera, y así lo ha sido desde hace muchos decenios.


----------



## turi

La verdad es que muchos nombres se quedan así porqué las costumbres no cambian. Dónde vivo yo, hay una avenida con tres carriles de tráfico con zonas comerciales, etc y se sigue llamando "Camino de Ojén", es como yo, antes, de joven, tenía pelo, ahora ya no tanto, pero no por eso he dejado o han dejado de llamarme Juan. La confusión para el que mo sabe más. 

Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

No sé muy bien si os referis a esa especie de calzada que se coloca desde el paseo marítivo hasta el lugar donde instalan toallas y utensilios los bañistas, al objeto de facilitar el acceso a los carritos de bebés, sillas de ruedas etc., a esto en Valencia se le llama "pasarela", está formada con listones de madera de forma que no se pueda acumular arena en la superficie.

Saludos


----------



## turi

aztlaniano said:


> Para sembrar aún más confusión, comentaré que el "boardwalk" de Venice, California, que seguramente habrás visto en la tele, con la gente patinando en bañador, es de hormigón, no madera, y así lo ha sido desde hace muchos decenios.


 
Pues eso.....el paseo marítimo.


----------



## borgonyon

romarsan said:


> Hola.
> 
> No sé muy bien si os referis a esa especie de calzada que se coloca desde el paseo marítivo hasta el lugar donde instalan toallas y utensilios los bañistas, al objeto de facilitar el acceso a los carritos de bebés, sillas de ruedas etc., a esto en Valencia se le llama "pasarela", está formada con listones de madera de forma que no se pueda acumular arena en la superficie.
> 
> Saludos


Ea, Ro, me parece una muy buena contribución. Hasta encontré algunas fotos con ese mismo nombre. Esta foto me pareció típica.


----------



## turi

Si Borgoñon, aunque no me aparece la página que sugieres, la palabra "pasarela" ya es otro nombre en inglés: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=pasarela


----------



## alacant

Pen-dragon said:


> Also:
> 
> Paseo marítimo entarimado
> 
> Here the famous boardwalk in Atlantic City:
> 
> http://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb-media/81/60581-004-E370D88B.jpg


 
De todo lo que se ha escrito aquí, y despues del viaje, me quedo con paseo marítimo entarimado, con dice Pen.

Saludos, ala


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Paseo marítimo creo que sería más adecuado que malecón. Por un malecón se puede pasear, pero su función primaria es la de defensa contra las olas del mar abierto.
Y el muelle es una obra cuya finalidad es permitir el atraque de embarcaciones.


----------



## aztlaniano

Barbara S. said:


> My final translation was "malecón de madera". Does that sound right to you?


 
I would suggest: paseo marítimo peatonal.

As here:
http://www.diariosur.es/prensa/20060728/malaga/paseo-maritimo-peatonal-unira_20060728.html

http://www.ideal.es/almeria/prensa/...rcal-redactara-proyecto-segunda_20070908.html

"Boards" may not enter into it at all and "malecón", outside of Havana often refers to the sea-wall rather than to the walkway.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

aztlaniano said:


> I would suggest: paseo marítimo peatonal.
> 
> "Boards" may not enter into it at all and "malecón", outside of Havana often refers to the sea-wall rather than to the walkway.



'Malecón' en La Habana, es el rompeolas (sea-wall), como en cualquier otro lugar, sin perjuicio de que se llame así a la vía pública que sigue el recorrido del malecón, desde el castillo de la Punta, al final del paseo Martí, hasta el castillo de la Chorrera. Utilizo los nombres pre-castristas, no sé si habrán cambiado con la revolución.


----------



## alacant

Vamos a ver, si si llama "boardwalk" en la traducción hay que dejar claro que está hecho de tablas de madera, digo yo.

No se puede decir que "boards may not enter into it at all".

Or are we going to have cups of tea without tea????


----------



## Pen-dragon

Hahahahahahahaha, Alacant!

¡Esto ya empieza a parecer el memorable té de las cinco de Alice in Wonderland! 

I agree with you: a board is a _board_.


----------



## aztlaniano

Barbara S. does indeed want to translate the boards in boardwalk, so "paseo marítimo entarimado/con tablas" is fine for her.
But in general, y con vistas al diccionario, me parece más adecuado usar "paseo marítimo peatonal" y no entrar en la cuestión de los materiales empleados -o no empleados- en su construcción.



alacant said:


> Or are we going to have cups of tea without tea????


How about a teacup full of whisky or rice, or sugar, or ...
By that token, if the word "pluma" is used in a Spanish text to refer to a fountain pen, it should be translated as "quill".


----------



## Pen-dragon

aztlaniano said:


> Barbara S. does indeed want to translate the boards in boardwalk, so "paseo marítimo entarimado/con tablas" is fine for her.
> But in general, y con vistas al diccionario, me parece más adecuado usar "paseo marítimo peatonal" y no entrar en la cuestión de los materiales empleados -o no empleados- en su construcción.


A mi parecer, "peatonal" es redundante, puesto que _paseo _ya indica que se trata de un lugar para "paseantes", o sea, peatones.

Esperemos que Barbara ya se haya decidido después de todo este tiempo, dado que su consulta se remonta al año de gracia de 2005.

This shall be then our legacy for post-erity.


----------



## aztlaniano

Pen-dragon said:


> A mi parecer, "peatonal" es redundante, puesto que _paseo _ya indica que se trata de un lugar para "paseantes", o sea, peatones.
> Esperemos que Barbara ya se haya decidido después de todo este tiempo, dado que su consulta se remonta al año de gracia de 2005.
> This shall be then our legacy for post-erity.


Ten ciudado si paseas por el Paseo de las Delicias, te podría atropellar un autobús. Evidentemente "peatonal" es para resaltar que no es para automóviles.
I hadn't noticed until now that this post in is Old Vocabulary and from four years ago. And I find it was you, Pen-dragon, who kicked the sleeping dog awake (and well done!).
All I can say is, espero que al final Barbara no construyera el malecón de madera.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pen-dragon said:


> A mi parecer, "peatonal" es redundante, puesto que _paseo _ya indica que se trata de un lugar para "paseantes", o sea, peatones.
> 
> Esperemos que Barbara ya se haya decidido después de todo este tiempo, dado que su consulta se remonta al año de gracia de 2005.
> 
> This shall be then our legacy for post-erity.


También pensé que añadir 'peatonal' era redundante, hasta que vi que el DRAE define pasear como andar por distracción o por ejercicio, y
asimismo, ir con esos mismos fines a caballo, en un vehículo o incluso en una embarcación.

Barbara probablemente tomó su decisión hace tiempo. Nosotros somos los indecisos.


----------



## Pen-dragon

Aztlaniano, pues yo tenía en mente un paseo _marítimo _donde, bicicletas aparte, el resto de transeúntes se mueven por piernas.

Aunque, como ha constatado Manuel G. Rey, también existen los paseos a caballo, donde no se va a pie (bueno, el caballo sí). 

Manuel, jajajaja, fue una suerte que no participáramos cuando Barbara hizo su consulta, porque la habríamos sumido aún más en la duda a la pobre.


----------



## LucasM

Mucho más fácil que todo eso.
 BOARDWALK puede traducirse perfectamente como PASARELA.


----------



## turi

LucasM said:


> Mucho más fácil que todo eso.
> BOARDWALK puede traducirse perfectamente como PASARELA.



Te remito al post #21.

Saludos, t.


----------



## LucasM

Si, es cierto que pasarela tiene otras acepciones, sin embargo creo que se puede usar también en este caso.
Creo que la palabra correcta que estamos intentando buscar aquí sería PANTALAN.


----------



## turi

No se, en realidad "pantalán" es "jetty" en inglés.


----------



## LucasM

Si, pero es lo que se usa. Tengo una pequeña embarcación neumática que uso en verano y cuando llego a un puerto la amarro en el pantalán. A veces se oye a alguien referirse a eso como pasarela, pero desde luego que nunca he oído a nadie decir "paseo marítimo entablado" ni ninguna otra cosa parecida. Aparte que "paseo marítimo" es otra cosa.
¿Te imaginas?: "¿Donde has dejado las aletas de bucear?"  "En el paseo marítimo entablado."
El lenguaje es lo que es, de nada sirve buscar tres pies al gato.
¡Ah! también se dice muelle.


----------



## k-in-sc

A boardwalk is parallel to the beach. 
A jetty sticks out into the water.


----------



## sandracal

En Argentina también le llamamos pasarela al paseo marítimo entablonado de acuerdo a la descripción que hacen del mismo.


----------



## Barbara S.

There are so-called boardwalks in California that jut out into the ocean like a jetty or a pier, and are made of cement. The term is used very loosely these days. Maybe a younger English reader would not understand "boardwalk" as meaning a walkway made of wooden boards. The boardwalk in Santa Cruz, California is cement. I like "pasarela" because it has the sense of an elevated walk way.


----------



## aztlaniano

Barbara S. said:


> There are so-called boardwalks in California that jut out into the ocean like a jetty or a pier, and are made of cement. The term is used very loosely these days. Maybe a younger English reader would not understand "boardwalk" as meaning a walkway made of wooden boards. The boardwalk in Santa Cruz, California is cement. I like "pasarela" because it has the sense of an elevated walk way.


But Barbara, your original question referred specifically to wooden boardwalks. Have you forgotten? It was barely five years ago:


Barbara S. said:


> How do you say "boardwalk" as in the slatted wood beach prom*e*nades? (It's French)


And I'm with k-in-sc in that a boardwalk runs along the coastline and does not jut out perpendicularly from it into the sea. (Of course, I was born in the 19th century and I think k-in-sc was born in the 20th, so it's possible we've fallen behind the times, as you've hinted.)


----------

